# Fleece/fabric liners for mice?



## JackieMackk

Okay, so my boyfriend just got mice, and although they are thee cutest things ever, they are making a mess with their bedding. Both he and I have witnessed one of the mice, Bat, picking up pieces of the bedding and pushing it out of the bars onto the floor. Smart little things! I realize they will probably chew on any fabric liners that we could use, but we're both dying to know if there's some other type of bedding that isn't so loose that Bat will not make a giant mess with every day!
Also, mesh wheels - okay for mice or still a no-no?
I'll have some pictures of the girls (Bat and Hazel) soon!


----------



## Guest

having worked in a pet store i can tell you there isnt really a great option. They will eat fabric, so best bet would be to try and adapt you cage so she cant push or fling it out. Is she maybe bored?

and i still wouldnt use wire wheels, ive seen mice with cut feet same as hedgies, however most people dont have problems with them i personally belive its to risky.


----------



## JackieMackk

Quillzmom said:


> having worked in a pet store i can tell you there isnt really a great option. They will eat fabric, so best bet would be to try and adapt you cage so she cant push or fling it out. Is she maybe bored?
> 
> and i still wouldnt use wire wheels, ive seen mice with cut feet same as hedgies, however most people dont have problems with them i personally belive its to risky.


They have a wheel, igloo, chew toys and this weird stuff that the guy at the petstore told us to get for them to play with but neither of us have seen either of the girls show much interest in it past a couple sniffs. They're both very small so the wheel they have (solid and attached to the cage wall) is hard for them to get started. In the petstore they both played together crazily by climbing on the mesh wheels and were able to push them way easier, so I wasn't sure if we should get one similar or what. 
Thanks!


----------



## Guest

do they have any matterial to nest with other then the bedding? alot of pet stores forget to mention this both male and female mice like ot make nests.


----------



## JackieMackk

Quillzmom said:


> do they have any matterial to nest with other then the bedding? alot of pet stores forget to mention this both male and female mice like ot make nests.


No, they don't. What would you suggest?


----------



## Guest

long strips of ripped up klenex or soft paper towel. they can tear it into pieces and cant get caught in it.  

pictures of them would be nice


----------



## mary ellen

*A friend of mine had mice, only girl mice because she didn't want to breed them and males were too stinky. She put an unsliced, half loaf of bread in their cage ( a whole loaf if you have a nice large cage) and the mice loved making tunnels all through it. It was so adorable to watch and it really kept them busy. If you try, it let me know how it turns out. I'd like to see pictures, too.*


----------



## alyssinreality

kind of expensive just for mice--but you could make coroplast walls for the cage so they can't push the bedding out maybe?


----------



## Draenog

Don't use wire wheels (for any animal). It can break legs and tails.
I've had mice and mine loved toilet paper rolls as well to climb trough and play with.


----------



## jerseymike1126

i always liked carefresh for small animals but i see most people who keep mice use aspen (its cheap)


----------



## pickles17

I used aspen once for a rat and it developed sneezing problems.


----------



## JackieMackk

Sorry for late reply!
Thanks everyone for their responses.

About a week and a half after getting our mice, my boyfriend and his family went away for the weekend (I went with them) and his sister-in-law was housesitting for his family. She left the door cracked on accident and our cage was knocked off it's stand by Joey, his cat.  
From what his sister-in-law could tell, one of our mice ran from the cat, and the other huddled in the mess of the bedding and toys.
Hazel, the mouse that ran was chased but Bat was left alone.
Hated that phonecall on the drive up to our weekend away :/
So, I have pictures of both Hazel and Bat, but not the new addition, Left.

Left...she's pretty adorable. My boyfriend says she's retarded, but I try to disagree. Left is named Left because she only turns right - we have only seen her turn left once or twice when there was no room for her to go right. She also doesn't totally understand what the point of a wheel is...she will take a couple steps one way turn around (to the right, of course) then take a couple steps that way - and repeat....for hours on end. But, we love her anyway!


----------

